# VDR & Mplayer

## Matl

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:

VDR findet meinen MPEG-Decoder auf der FF-Karte nicht.

/var/log/messages sagt

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] VDR version 1.4.1-1 started

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/setup.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/sources.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/diseqc.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/channels.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/commands.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/reccmds.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/svdrphosts.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/keymacros.conf

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6745] reading EPG data from /video/epg.data

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6746] video directory scanner thread started (pid=6745, tid=6746)

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6746] video directory scanner thread ended (pid=6745, tid=6746)

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6747] video directory scanner thread started (pid=6745, tid=6747)

Oct 28 20:17:58 stefanie vdr: [6747] video directory scanner thread ended (pid=6745, tid=6747)

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] probing /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] ERROR: can't open DVB device 0

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] found 1 video device

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] setting primary device to 1

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] device 1 has no MPEG decoder

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] SVDRP listening on port 2001

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] setting current skin to "sttng"

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] loading /etc/vdr/themes/sttng-default.theme

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] remote control KBD - learning keys

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] ERROR: no OSD provider available - using dummy OSD!

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6748] section handler thread started (pid=6745, tid=674cool

Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6749] KBD remote control thread started (pid=6745, tid=6749)

ein Dmesg bringt

saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem d88cc000 (revision 1, irq 19) (0x13c2,0x000a).

DVB: registering new adapter (Technotrend/Hauppauge WinTV Nexus-CA rev1.X).

adapter has MAC addr = 00:d0:5c:04:47:58

dvb-ttpci: gpioirq unknown type=0 len=0

dvb-ttpci: info @ card 0: firm f0240009, rtsl b0250018, vid 71010068, app 80002622

dvb-ttpci: firmware @ card 0 supports CI link layer interface

dvb-ttpci: MSP3415 audio DAC @ card 0

saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7146_vv: saa7146 (0): registered device vbi0 [v4l2]

DVB: registering frontend 0 (ST STV0297 DVB-C)...

input: DVB on-card IR receiver as /class/input/input3

dvb-ttpci: found av7110-0.

lsmod sagt

Module Size Used by

dvb_ttpci 78404 0

l64781 6660 1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv 37888 1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146 13704 2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

ves1820 6276 1 dvb_ttpci

stv0299 9480 1 dvb_ttpci

dvb_core 61992 2 dvb_ttpci,stv0299

tda8083 5380 1 dvb_ttpci

stv0297 6912 1 dvb_ttpci

sp8870 6540 1 dvb_ttpci

ves1x93 6148 1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom 2944 1 dvb_ttpci

Rechte stimmen auch. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Dann noch ein Problem mit mplayer:

Ich starte

mplayer -ao alsa -vo x11 -zoom dvb://

Es ist saulahm, ruckelt nur und das auf einem 2.6 GhZ P4 !!!

Mit

mplayer -vo mpegpes dvb://

kommt keine Ausgabe aufm Bildschirm.

Kann es sein dass der MPEG-Hardware-Decoder nen Schuss abbekommen hat? Aber mit 2.6 GhZ sollte der PC das doch lockerst decodieren können?

Hat jemand einen Tipp was man testen könnte?

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## wols

 *Matl wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> folgendes Problem:
> 
> VDR findet meinen MPEG-Decoder auf der FF-Karte nicht.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ist das eine völlige VDR-Neuinstallation? Wenn 'nein': was hast Du verändert?

Welche Rechte stimmen und von was? Bitte 'ls -l'.

----------

## Matl

Hi,

das ist eine komplette Gentoo-Neuinstallation. Vor der Neuinstallation lief es, dann musste ich leider Gentoo neuinstallieren und jetzt gehts nicht mehr *grummel*.

Mit Rechte meine ich der, der FF-Karte, da VDR ja behauptet er könne den MPEG-Decoder nicht "finden", dachte ich zuerst an falsche Permissions.

stefanie ~ # ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 1 Nov  4 07:31 audio0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 6 Nov  4 07:31 ca0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4 Nov  4 07:31 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5 Nov  4 07:31 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3 Nov  4 07:31 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7 Nov  4 07:31 net0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 8 Nov  4 07:31 osd0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 0 Nov  4 07:31 video0

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## pman

Hallo,

das direkte Laden der entsprechenden Module funktioniert bei mir seht gut.

```

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

agpgart

intel_agp

dvb-ttpci

stv0299

saa7146_vv

dvb-core

# 

id vdr

uid=106(vdr) gid=1008(vdr) Gruppen=1008(vdr),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video)

#

su vdr -c './vdr -d -c /etc/vdr -L /var/vdr/PLUGINS -E /vtx -P"osdteletext -d /vtx" -Psudoku'

```

Wie startest Du den VDR?

Mplayer rennt hier sehr gut.

```

# emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X aac alsa arts bindist cdparanoia dga doc dts* dv dvb dvd dvdread encode esd gif gtk jack jpeg lzo* mad mmx mmxext opengl oss png samba sdl speex sse* sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2* vorbis x264* xv xvid -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -directfb -fbcon -ggi -i8x0 -ipv6 -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -matrox -musepack -nas -nvidia -openal -real -rtc -svga -tga -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xvmc (-xmms%*)" LINGUAS="de -bg -cs -da -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 220 kB

```

Gruß pman

----------

## wols

 *Matl wrote:*   

> Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] ERROR: can't open DVB device 0
> 
> Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] found 1 video device
> 
> Oct 28 20:17:59 stefanie vdr: [6745] setting primary device to 1
> ...

 

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht OK in einem anderen Forum andere bzw. mehr Infos zu Posten:

http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?postid=535713  :Sad: 

Mein Vorschlag: geh doch mal Deine Fehlermeldungen der Reihe nach durch:

 *Quote:*   

> vdr: warning - cannot set dumpable: Invalid argument
> 
> * First start of vdr: No check for running vdr possible
> 
> * until control device (remote/keyboard) keys are learnt.

 

Sollte der VDR nach seiner Neuinstallation nicht hier auf einer Konsole aufs Anlernen der Fernbedienung warten?

Deine "alten" Dateien und auch 'lirc' sind hier bestimmt hilfreich. Die ganzen Sachen unter 'X' solltest Du erst mal zurückstellen.

Wegen der Rechte: Ist der User 'vdr' auch in der Gruppe 'video'? Dein VDR läuft doch unter 'vdr', nicht 'root'?

Schreib was rauskommt.

PS: Bitte in Zukunft posten wo und wie weit Dir bereits geholfen wurde (mit überall den gleichen Infos).

Auch Google hilft: http://www.google.de/search?q=device+1+has+no+MPEG+decoder&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------

## Matl

Hallo,

die Sachen bei google haben mir alle nicht weitergeholfen. Der VDR läuft jetzt teilweise. D.h. ich kann zwar die Dinge auf dem 1.Transponder, der in der channels.conf ist anschauen, aber nicht umschalten, d.h. der 2. und der 3. Transponder etc. kann nicht angesprochen werden.

Soll heißen wenn als 1. der ARD-Transponder drinsteht, dann kann ich alles was auf derselben Frequenz ist alles schauen, aber alles von den anderen Frequenzen nicht. Wenn ich ZDF auf den 1.Platz kopiere kann ich alles auf der ZDF-Frequenz sehen....komisch!

Keiner Meldung in /var/log/messages.

Ja der VDR läuft als User vdr und ist in der Group video. Er kann jetzt schonmal auf das Frontend zugreifen.

Martin

----------

## wols

 *Matl wrote:*   

> Der VDR läuft jetzt teilweise.

 

Hallo,

und was hast Du geändert (das interessiert jeden der diesen Thread später liest)?

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich ZDF auf den 1.Platz kopiere kann ich alles auf der ZDF-Frequenz sehen....komisch!

 

Hast Du ggf. DISEQC anzupassen?

----------

## Matl

Hi,

ich hab eine remote.conf vom vdr-wiki geladen und die abgespeichert, da ich den VDR nicht selbst anlernen konnte.

Hm ich glaube ich h abe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich am Digital Kabel hänge (da heißt das aber auch Transponder).

Gruß,

Martin

----------

